# Help Enjoying Opera



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't hate me for posting this on an Opera forum, but I'm doing so for help, not to make fun of anything/anyone. For the record I plan on getting a degree in music composition, so music is my life! I take it very seriously. I love instrumental classical music (I probably listen to it roughly 8 hours a day), but I've always had a hard time listening to Opera for pure enjoyment. Of course I like the instrumental parts of Operas, but I just can't seem to find the same kind of pleasure in the vocal areas. I'm not sure if maybe it has to do with most of them being in a language I don't understand, and therefore I don't get the context of what's going on or what, but I'd really like to enjoy Opera more. From a musical standpoint I greatly admire and respect the genre and composers of such, I just want to be able to find pleasure in it. So for someone who is relatively new to the genre, can I get som helpful advice on where to start (specific Operas/arias) and how to fully enjoy it? And if it makes any difference, the only Operas I've been able to find entertaining so far are Mozart's (I'm a huge fan of the Classical Era). Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You like Mozart?
Start with buying a DVD of _Don Giovanni_. When you see something rather than just listening to it, you will get a more complete picture of enjoyment. Another DVD by Puccini, _La Boheme_ will have you eating out of opera's hand.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Are there any singers you have liked more than others? For instance, when I was first exploring opera, I sampled a bunch of arias on Youtube and found that I liked Kiri te Kanawa singing "Dove sono." Then I watched more with her from different operas, and thus discovered more things I liked listening to. 

I found it difficult to try to sit down and listen to whole operas at first. I was very focused on finding *voices* that I liked. When there were voices I really liked, I had a desire to see/hear them in entire operas - which of course, included other singers and voice types and such. 

I wouldn't focus so much on trying to find "the right opera" rather than "the right voices" - for you. In my experience, many people new to opera find the heavier, bigger voices a little too much to process. (maybe that's why Kiri te Kanawa attracted me at first) Because they don't sound like the singers we're used to hearing in mainstream music. 

As for operas, I agree "La Boheme" is pretty accessible.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you both for the lovely suggestions. I listened to a performance of Dove sono performed by Kiri te Kanawa, and it was beautiful! I'll look into more performances by her as well as La Boheme. I guess one thing I should ask is if there are more suggestions of opera composers from the Classical Period, besides Mozart. The reason I ask is because, just like when I first got into Classical music, that was the Era the really sparked my interest, which lead me to the Romantic Era, Baroque Era, etc... Maybe it will be similar with Opera. I know other prominent Classical Era composer was Salieri. Any other Classical Era suggestions?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Try Gluck. He was great.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Handel, Rossini and even Bellini are others you might like to consider.
I maintain that seeing it visually as well as hearing it might open a lot more doors for you.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't worry. A lot of classical musicians consider opera music to be a little dilute. Keep in mind that opera is meant to be seen. It was scored specifically for the stage.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Try listening to an opera live, either at an opera house, concert or just a concert with famous arias. One of the main roadblocks I had with opera was soprano voices. I liked the music but listening to sopranos for long periods of time was painful. That is until I heard a soprano live, and I thought to myself, oh that is what a soprano is supposed to sound like. Now when I listen to a recording, I realise that they cannot pick up all the sound and my brain will fill in the blanks.

As for operas to get into, La Traviata, Madam Butterfly , La Boheme and Carmen are probably the most accessible. If you like your music a bit heavy metal then try Salome or Elektra.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

You can try an opera in your mother language. Which one is it?


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

I think that the visual component is predominant, so get yourself some nice dvds/blu-rays of great stagings.
And of course study the text.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

The nose said:


> You can try an opera in your mother language. Which one is it?


Although sometimes that's not very easy to find.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Pazuzu said:


> I think that the visual component is predominant, so get yourself some nice dvds/blu-rays of great stagings.


Exactly. I think that my biggest mistake going into opera was that I stuck with only audio recordings. While there are many excellent recordings (arguably more than visual), it's helpful to get the whole picture of opera as both a musical and visual artistic medium. Often, I was stuck with a challenging libretto and had no way of getting the dramatic context of what was happening on the stage.

I would recommend a good opera film, such as Zeffirelli's _La Traviata_. Some parts are cut out, but it's a compelling introduction to Verdi and fun to watch.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Loge said:


> Try listening to an opera live, either at an opera house, concert or just a concert with famous arias. One of the main roadblocks I had with opera was soprano voices. I liked the music but listening to sopranos for long periods of time was painful. That is until I heard a soprano live, and I thought to myself, oh that is what a soprano is supposed to sound like. Now when I listen to a recording, I realise that they cannot pick up all the sound and my brain will fill in the blanks.
> 
> As for operas to get into, La Traviata, Madam Butterfly , La Boheme and Carmen are probably the most accessible. If you like your music a bit heavy metal then try Salome or Elektra.


I really wish I could, but unfortunately that's not much of an option for me. See I live a little out in the country, no public transportation, and even though I'm 21 I have epilepsy which prevents me from being able to drive. I'm the only one in my family who is into Classical music to, so I can't get a ride to any concerts. I even had two season tickets to the symphonic series with the Fort Worth Symphony orchestra last season, and because I couldn't get a ride I missed EVERY concert. I absolutely hate the scenario, but it is what it is. Anyways, a live performance is out of the question for me right now.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> Although sometimes that's not very easy to find.
> 
> View attachment 66950


Hahaha you're right. I'm lucky to be an italian speaking.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

L'enfant et les sortilèges by Ravel got me into opera. It is great and about 50 minutes long.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 23, 2012)

I had this exact problem a couple years ago, and posted about it! http://www.talkclassical.com/18500-neophyte-question-about-classical.html

I just couldn't "hear" it, the singing sounded so strange Then I saw La Traviata in person, bought a couple operas on DVD, and now I'm an addict. I'll be seeing La Boheme at the Winspear on Friday, and I have a modest DVD/Blu-ray collection. I built my home "theater" just for opera--I call it my home opera house rather than theater.

The baby step for me was the production itself. An accessible story (Verdi, not Wagner), and great production so that it's visually interesting. In DVDs, look for a more modern production that will be more cinematically interesting, more carefully done camera work.

That will let the music 'click.' And it will!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try Wagner: DER RING DES NIBELUNGEN, MUAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Try Wagner: DER RING DES NIBELUNGEN, MUAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


Very good, Couchie. Precisely, precisely.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I would be wary of anyone who tells you to listen to a particular composer, singer or opera as an introduction to the genre: it's almost certainly well intentioned, but if you happen to listen to that composer/ singer/ opera and don't much like him/ her/ it even though it seems like everyone else does, the danger is that it can discourage you from exploring further. Rather, I would start with some of the threads in the opera forum here and click on some of the Youtube links that strike you as interesting. Here are some particularly good threads for discovering singers and operas:

http://www.talkclassical.com/12247-opera-youtube-thread.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/14020-great-male-singers-past-23.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/13891-great-female-singers-past-24.html

In particular, I would try to listen to historical singers, not because _I_ think they are best (even though I do!) but because there is such a variety of different voices and styles, and when it comes to finding out what you like, diversity is your friend.

Happy listening!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bevo said:


> I really wish I could, but unfortunately that's not much of an option for me. See I live a little out in the country, no public transportation, and even though I'm 21 I have epilepsy which prevents me from being able to drive. I'm the only one in my family who is into Classical music to, so I can't get a ride to any concerts. I even had two season tickets to the symphonic series with the Fort Worth Symphony orchestra last season, and because I couldn't get a ride I missed EVERY concert. I absolutely hate the scenario, but it is what it is. Anyways, a live performance is out of the question for me right now.


What a very sad story and what a shame that you had tickets and couldn't go. I hope, as you get older, you will have more opportunity to see live concerts and maybe live opera.



Figleaf said:


> I would be wary of anyone who tells you to listen to a particular composer, singer or opera as an introduction to the genre: it's almost certainly well intentioned, but if you happen to listen to that composer/ singer/ opera and don't much like him/ her/ it even though it seems like everyone else does, the danger is that it can discourage you from exploring further. Rather, I would start with some of the threads in the opera forum here and click on some of the Youtube links that strike you as interesting. Here are some particularly good threads for discovering singers and operas:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/12247-opera-youtube-thread.html
> 
> ...


Excellent post and good advice for *Bevo*. I rarely recommend a particular singer/opera/composer for the same reasons.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Couchie said:


> Try Wagner: DER RING DES NIBELUNGEN, MUAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


It worked for me at age 14. Why do people always recommend sappy little soaps like _Boheme_?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It worked for me at age 14. Why do people always recommend sappy little soaps like _Boheme_?


Because some operas of Teutonic extraction can be so ponderous and Jehovah-like?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Because some operas of Teutonic extraction can be so ponderous and Jehovah-like?


More imponderable and Jove-like. (Do not say "Jehovah" in the presence of King Richard).


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> More imponderable and Jove-like. (Do not say "Jehovah" in the presence of King Richard).


Strauss was never so religious. _;D_


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> It worked for me at age 14. Why do people always recommend sappy little soaps like _Boheme_?


I wish I knew!!

It worked for a friend of mine whose first exposure to opera was _Gotterdammerung_ which made him want to attend a complete Ring Cycle!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Strauss was never so religious. _;D_


The true gods of music cannot help believing in themselves.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Becca said:


> I wish I knew!!
> 
> It worked for a friend of mine whose first exposure to opera was _Gotterdammerung_ which made him want to attend a complete Ring Cycle!


You never know.............


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> The true gods of music cannot help believing in themselves.


Yes, genius is its own excuse.

_Génie oblige._


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yes, genius is its own excuse.
> 
> _Génie oblige._


I've been trying to tell that to people for years but they never listen to me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Becca said:


> I've been trying to tell that to people for years but they never listen to me.


I try reason and persuasion myself, but when their eyes glaze over its time for the high drama temper tantrum.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> I try reason and persuasion myself, but when their eyes glaze over its time for the high drama temper tantrum.


I prefer a different method, I just go silent and stare at them for 4'33"


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Becca said:


> I prefer a different method, I just go silent and stare at them for 4'33"


Well you and John are the geniuses, I'm merely the Supermodel- what do I know?

_;D_


----------



## Camillorf (Jul 18, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I would be wary of anyone who tells you to listen to a particular composer, singer or opera as an introduction to the genre: it's almost certainly well intentioned, but if you happen to listen to that composer/ singer/ opera and don't much like him/ her/ it even though it seems like everyone else does, the danger is that it can discourage you from exploring further. Rather, I would start with some of the threads in the opera forum here and click on some of the Youtube links that strike you as interesting. Here are some particularly good threads for discovering singers and operas:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/12247-opera-youtube-thread.html
> 
> ...


I second this. Explore as much as you can. I think you will be surprised at how much taste can vary amongst opera listeners and how different one opera is to the other. I, for one, can't stand La Boheme and I think I would have been put off opera completely had it been my first encounter with the genre.


----------

